# Beat Machida?



## DragonHorse (Oct 20, 2009)

What style of fighting or Who do you think could beat Machida?? I mean the guy has some pretty sick moves.. http://blogs.msg.com/gameon/2009/10...machidas-knockouts-kicks-and-signature-moves/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2009)

It is only a matter of time before someone steps up.  There have been a slew of guy's that looked great and almost unbeatable until they were caught by someone else.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 20, 2009)

Styles don't beat people, people beat people.  I would like to see him go out unbeaten though, hold the title for a few years then retire I say.  Just like Chuck should have done, he was unbeatable for a while but stayed too long.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Omar B said:


> *Styles don't beat people, people beat people*. I would like to see him go out unbeaten though, hold the title for a few years then retire I say. Just like Chuck should have done, he was unbeatable for a while but stayed too long.


 
You got there first lol! Mixed martial arts is what it says on the tin...*mixed* martial arts so people should stop focusing on just his karate, he is a good MMA fighter. If he's beaten it will be by a better fighter on the night not by a style.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 20, 2009)

I totally agree, it's the person.
I do think though, that person has to come up with the mystery formula that is Machida. They must have an insane understanding and awareness of the 'bubble' (distancing etc), and have a very complete game. It's tough to fight a counter-fighter, especially when he's able to switch games depending on the situation so quickly.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

if anyone watched the UFC prefight stuff last night you'd know that he's the second least hit fighter in mma history following behind anderson silva, and hes in like the 95th percentile of accuracy in mma lol the guy is not only a beast but a skillfull one hes gonna beat the wheels off of shogun imo

hopefully 

and no I'm not jumping on the Machida bandwagon I just love his style and skill


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2009)

While I think he will beat Shogun do not hold your breath if he loses as so many factors go into a fight.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> While I think he will be Shogun do not hold your breath if he loses as so many factors go into a fight.


  this is his biggest fight yet so yeah hes going to be prepped better than ever, but so is shogun I honestly think the fight could go either way I know that shogun doesnt want to stand with Machida because Machida is a MachineDa standing up so he will utilize his 
  [FONT=&quot]Brazilian Jiu-jitsu and try to submit him, or he could stand because he does have the speed and power to win but so does Machida..  idk[/FONT]


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Damon1698 said:


> this is his biggest fight yet so yeah hes going to be prepped better than ever, but so is shogun I honestly think the fight could go either way I know that shogun doesnt want to stand with Machida because Machida is a MachineDa standing up so he will utilize his
> [FONT=&quot]Brazilian Jiu-jitsu and try to submit him, or he could stand because he does have the speed and power to win but so does Machida.. idk[/FONT]


 
Machida's Jits arent shabby you know lol!


----------



## pmosiun1 (Oct 20, 2009)

There is an article by sherdog interview Lyoto's dad and he said that he is not as good as Anderson Silva. I do not know if it is true or not but since he trained Lyoto, he should know best.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

pmosiun1 said:


> There is an article by sherdog interview Lyoto's dad and he said that he is not as good as Anderson Silva. I do not know if it is true or not but since he trained Lyoto, he should know best.


statistics also prove this silva has dominated multiple weight classes in the ufc


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Machida's Jits arent shabby you know lol!


yea but his style by choice is standup, and Mauricio is a ground game standup mix so the integrity of his ground game is more sound in my opinion..


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes but he's an MMA fighter. You don't get to win fights at this standard unless your *overall* game is good. 
The father is probably just trying to get people to underestimate his son, quite a good idea.
People need to get over this idea that Machida is just a standup fighter, his core style maybe karate but then so are a lot of others, he's far from unique in that. Every MMA fighter has their own way of fighting that's one of the joys of MMA.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 21, 2009)

From what I've seen of Machida, he's got the Shotokan spacing and movement down.  sadly, I don't think many people in MMA can stand with that at the moment.  He doesnt go in and bang like most guys, he's way more analytical, there are wheels within wheels in his fights while many guys come off as sluggers.  

I'm not one to speak ill of anyone's style, but MMA and indeed most sport martial arts are geared towards banging it out (time limits and all) where you can see to him it's not a consideration.  When it comes, it comes.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Omar B said:


> From what I've seen of Machida, he's got the Shotokan spacing and movement down. sadly, I don't think many people in MMA can stand with that at the moment. He doesnt go in and bang like most guys, he's way more analytical, there are wheels within wheels in his fights while many guys come off as sluggers.
> 
> I'm not one to speak ill of anyone's style, but MMA and indeed most sport martial arts are geared towards banging it out (time limits and all) where you can see to him it's not a consideration. When it comes, it comes.


 

Yet when our British fighters fight like that and most do, they are branded by the American MMA fanboys as boring and useless!


----------



## ATC (Oct 21, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Yet when our British fighters fight like that and most do, they are branded by the American MMA fanboys as boring and useless!


Nope. Only to people that want to see usless banging and the crazy KO. Many people don't care about the skill but the end of a simple punch or kick. They don't care about the setup or the game in the match. I like the skill and science of the setup and love to watch a guy setup a single and simple technique. Anyone can just punch to be pucnching and then hit the target and KO someone. It is good to see a true artist that can setup his counters and or attacks. That is what make for a fun and exciting match to me.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 21, 2009)

We've always considered here that MMA is physical chess, it's another reason it's so enjoyable.

Many competitions such as boxing, MMA and full contact karate are fighting what they aren't is combat or battles.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 21, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Yet when our British fighters fight like that and most do, they are branded by the American MMA fanboys as boring and useless!



Sadly, this is one of the reasons I stay away from watching MMA.  It's not about strategy, it reminds me of boys in a schoolyard, they just want to see someone get socked in the face.  

Spacing, rhythm, strategy means nothing to the people who just want to see someone else get hit.  I bet if a Hapkido stylist went into MMA and did well it would be pretty much the same thing, people would call him boring even if he's winning fights.


----------

